# Toro 1028 not able to push Freely in neutral



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I have a 1028 powerShift and I recently replaced the shift collar that had broke and the shift fork that was worn. The unit runs and moves fine. All the gears work as they should. The control box and linkages have all been adjusted as best as I could to what the manual calls for. The issue I’m having right now, is that when I shift to the neutral position whether the snowblower is running or not, I am unable to push the snowblower freely. At least not without a lot of resistance. Pulling it back words, the snowblower moves with ALOT of resistance. If I shift to 4th gear it is more easier to push and pull but still with resistance. I guess I’m wondering if you are supposed to hear or feel a click when the shifter is put in the neutral position. And in neutral, does the blower move freely like a snowblower with a normal friction disk Would. I’m hoping to not have to take the tranny apart again lol, but if the issue is thought to be internal I will go that route but just wanted to maybe rule out anything stupid that I may be missing! Any help would be greatly appreciated becuase I am so very stumped!
Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You say it moves free in forth gear??? Do you have the shifter rod and the part on the tranny right?? Otherwise you better suit up cause you are going back in. Might have mixed those gears up in there. ALOHA!!!!!!!







*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *You say it moves free in forth gear??? Do you have the shifter rod and the part on the tranny right?? Otherwise you better suit up cause you are going back in. Might have mixed those gears up in there. ALOHA!!!!!!!
> View attachment 205258
> *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Nothing here Dude*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post pics or vid also.*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I should rephrase it, as I shift down into the other gears from 1st, the snowblower moves easier than in first gear but still with a good amount or resistance. And by resistance I mean I can hear the pulley on the output shaft spinning within the belt. But yes, all the linkages and shift linkage to the tranny is correct. Lol, I put the gears in correct to the best of my knowledge. And I’m laughing becuase I had a feeling diving in the tranny again might be the answer undertaker 🙄😂


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did you check the input bearing on the tranny for drag????*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Did you check the input bearing on the tranny for drag????*


Yes, I did. The bearing moved freely and the pulley has minimal play if any. When I push the blower the chain tightens up to the rear diff and that creates I believe the stoping force in forward and the resistance in reverse.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What do mean it is easier to push??? Is that with or without the engine running. Because first gear is a low gear and forth gear is higher. Which means less umph to push or move.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DodgePlower81 said:


> Yes, I did. The bearing moved freely and the pulley has minimal play if any. When I push the blower the chain tightens up to the rear diff and that creates I believe the stoping force in forward and the resistance in reverse.


*If you are pushing it in gear no engine running there will be resistance. Because you are going thru the gears to turn the wheels. In neutral position there less resistance because less gears are used. The chain will still move.*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I’m not sure if it has anything to do with 4th gear being the larger of the gears and part of the output pulley but it is easier to push when it is in 4th Not running. When I manually shift down the gears it deff clicks to first gear. But nothing after that. So when it’s shifted into first and not running, there is much more resistance probably because first gear is smaller im assuming? My chain has some deflection but is not super loose. Could that be causing the binding issue?


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I guess I’m wondering how you dictate neutral in that transmission. It clicks out of fourth, 3rd, 2nd, first, but then nothing else happens. Could the fork for the shifter not be sliding the collar out enough to take it out of first? This is why I’m asking becuase I’m use to fri toon wheel transmissions when you let off of the handles and you always have neutral.


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

DodgePlower81 said:


> I guess I’m wondering how you dictate neutral in that transmission. It clicks out of fourth, 3rd, 2nd, first, but then nothing else happens. Could the fork for the shifter not be sliding the collar out enough to take it out of first? This is why I’m asking becuase I’m use to fri toon wheel transmissions when you let off of the handles and you always have neutral.


*friction disk


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

Pictures of the shifter and chain linkage. Don’t know how to add video to here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Disconnect the Linkage from the trans. slide the linkage on the trans itself all the down. that should put it in Neutral Then Hook up the linkage making sure the shifter is in the neutral slot. then go thru shifting the gears with and without the motor assist. let me know what happens.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There Is No Friction disk on the Powershifts.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Did you use the manual to take it apart and put it back together???*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I know there is no friction disk on the powershift undertaker I was just comparing how the neutral position should feel free wise in neutral because I’m use to snowblowers with friction disks that’s all I meant. I used the manual yes and I watched that guy on YouTube that tore down the transmission and rebuilt it in the videos. Just for reference when you say put the tranny linkage all the way down you mean litereally towards the bottom of the unit correct? I have the snowblower upright


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeah put the linkage all the way down on the trans.*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

Ok did that and I think that’s where my issue was or one of them saying how when it was shifted in fourth it was easier to move becuase I thought first was all the way up on the tranny linkage so I had them bass akward lol 🙄. The problem now I’m having is that the linkage doesn’t seem long enough. I’m not sure if the bracket that the rod bolts in is in the correct position or is the correct part for this model. Looking at the manual it doesn’t look like the right orientation. It’s seated in the notch on the handle side correctly but just don’t add up


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*IF It FIT Before Than It Will Fit Again. Hook It Up To The Trans Linkage Part Then Take A Better Pic Of it so I Can See Everything.*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

That’s in the neutral position. Problem is when I originally got this from my buddy he had taken the linkage rod all apart because the transmission broke and I’m guessing he thought it was something with the linkage rod.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*So Did You Get It Connected All Back Up Again????*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I did and I can push it now!! Just have to do some fine tuning on the shift rod to get all gear positions happy but thanks to you it’s moveable and a hell of alot better than it was Sir!


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

I can’t thank you enough for all your time and help Undertaker! I think I may need to replace that outer bearing to the pulley there is a little more wobble than I would like to see so eventually that will have to get addressed as well


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## DodgePlower81 (26 d ago)

🍻


----------

